
Untold History of United States ( a Doc by Oliver Stone ) - artur_makly
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNM9lOFRgCI
======
artur_makly
Here is the full 11hr audio book :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8QZYATaTY4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8QZYATaTY4)

I recommend that if you are going to just watch one episode, watch this one :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kc-
Xp2DVBjo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kc-Xp2DVBjo)

I would love to see a thread here on some of the films key assertions. Enjoy!

[edit] his interview with Dan Rather :
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-np8sc4IPCg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-np8sc4IPCg)

